# Flux de photo



## megavince (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais il m est impossible d avoir mon flux de photo sur mon Apple Tv. J ai essayer à l Apple store, ça fonctionne sans soucis, mais chez moi rien. 
Ça vient peut être de ma connexion? J ai une freebox v5, en non dégroupée. 
Si quelqu un peut m aider, merci.


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Hello,

Je suis dans la même situation que toi après avoir jailbreack&#279;e mon atv2.


----------

